# apache\libphp5.so: undefined symbol: ap_unixd_config[solved]

## jms.gentoo

when starting apache

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 155 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: ap_unixd_config

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

just recompile php 

I believe this is due to update of apache-tools to apache-tools-2.2.24

    renaming of unixd_config to  ap_unixd_config.

----------

## grimm26

You also need to make sure that you compile apache 2.4 with module unixd.

----------

## guid0

I had an old file installed in /etc/apache2/modules.d/ and was still using -PHP5 in /etc/conf.d/apache2 which i did not know until i triggered another eselect.

```
!!! Warning: The apache2 configuration has changed in this

!!! Warning: version of eselect-php. You should define "-D PHP"

!!! Warning: and not "-D PHP5" for apache. The module is now

!!! Warning: loaded by 70_mod_php.conf (was 70_mod_php5.conf).

!!! Warning: After you have changed "-D PHP5" to "-D PHP",

!!! Warning: you should remove 70_mod_php5.conf to eliminate

!!! Warning: this warning. Until you have done so, your eselect

!!! Warning: choices for apache2 will have no effect.

```

which fixed it for me.

----------

